# Learning drywall finishing



## Suncoast (Dec 28, 2020)

So I’m a licensed contractor and I have an employee (painter) who wants to learn drywall finishing. I can’t really throw him into our remodels as we’re generally on a time schedule. How can I get him trained to do basic patches and texturing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Waller (Feb 5, 2021)

Have him practice behind something where a vanity or shower surround might be going back and ultimately covering up his practice.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

send him to work with a crew for a month or two. its not something you can just tell how to do. it needs to be learned in muscle memory. 

you could set up a practice wall somewhere with seems buts inside outside corners too.


----------

